# Probiotic ingredients



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Have found a probiotic that contains the following:L. Acidophilus, Bifobacterium Bifidum, Bacillus Lichenformis, Bacillus Subtilis, L. Lactis, L. Bulgaricus, Megatarium, a Proprietary Formula of SBOs (Soil Based Organisms) symbiotically blended in a host medium of mineral trace elements, L. Plantarum, L. Rhamnosus, L. Casei, Bifidobacterium Infantis, Bifidobacterium Longum, DDS-1L. Acidophilus, Variant OM L. Salvarius/Plantarum, Dextrose, Natural Strawberry Flavour, Natural Raspberry Flavour, Magnesium Stearate, Silica. Is this a good one to tke and what are SBO's and what do they do.Hope someone can help.


----------



## Ernie_ (Jun 17, 2009)

I wouldn't start out with a probiotic that contains so many different strains. One bad strain can be enough to destroy the benefit from several good ones.


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

How many Colony Forming Units? (CFUs)


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Not sure what you mean - that's all it says on the back of the bottle.So you think it's too many to take. I've got Biocare Bifidobacterium Bifidum probiotic which is a powder you take in water - would this be better for me if I have constipation?


----------

